
Google put The Federalist on notice for racist content - TakakiTohno
https://techcrunch.com/2020/06/16/google-the-federalist-ads/
======
cmdshiftf4
Discussion in progress:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23545698](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23545698)

